# Blue screen



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi,

Over the last few months Tivo has been losing sound every few days. In the last few days i'm now seeing blue screen (cant display TV) very frequently. In fact this morning its permanent and changing channels etc wont fix it (it sometimes did).

I use arial (co-ax) only (terrestial stations only) and have a scart from Tivo direct to the Tv). The signal is split to the TV and Tivo and the Tv has a great picture. 

Any ideas where the problem lies? HDD, low voltage on the 5v rail? Crap signal (although he TV has no problems).


----------



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

More info: I went through the guided setup (god knows how many times i've done that now!) and it made no difference.

I then unplugged the power for about 20mins and its cured the problem. I'm guessing the problem will be back soon though....

Please help me!!!


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

The "no sound" fault that some Tivo's suffer from when using the AUX IN Scart as your source, usually results in "No Signal" if you try changing to an analog channel via the Tuner.

It can be helped by tweaking or replacing the PSU sometimes, but usually it seems to be noise related on the main board possibly by a failing (but not so important) component that doesn't have any other adverse effects.

This is all related to the problem that can be recovered from a warm boot (via the reset menu) as opposed to the one that recovers from a channel change.


----------



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for that Healeydave.

It's more than an audio problem now - a very frequent blue screen.

My setup is very simple - a co-ax cable into arial in and a scart from the TV socket straight to the tv.

I've tried warm restart - no change, guided setup - no change, cold restart (power cable out for 20 mins) - seemed to cure it (at least for a while).


----------



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

djmayne2001 said:


> i would try a hard refresh on it and see if that works


Thanks djmayne2001, how's a hard refresh performed?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You pull the plug, wait for 30 seconds then put it back in again!

My money would be on a failing PSU or perhaps disk. Have a search on here on how to enable backdoors. If you enable backdoors you should be able to view the logs and see what happens when it dies. Disk errors are usually reported I believe.


----------



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

ok, I enabled backdoors and checked the logs (thanks for the tip). The only log entries of any real note I can find are these:

1) FUZZY SOURCE

2) ProgramSourceDiskConflict
...
...
Could not release recording ID

3) Var/log/kernel: codeFromNec (....) is meaningless

Does this help anyone?

What should I look for for disk or power supply issues?

Thanks for everyone's help so far!


----------



## Wazzag (Mar 11, 2003)

I think ive found a fix for this - I very slightly turned (<1/4 revolution) the blue pot on the power supply board which i've read controls the 5v rail voltage and since i've done that i've had 0 issues (it's been 3 days and it wouldnt go 3 hours without the blue screen before I did this!).


----------

